# Picture Request: Sport Q Nose, head-on, (in black?)



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm doing some "PhotoChop" projects and am calling upon you Audi nuts for some picture help. I am looking for some straight-on pictures of a Sport Q, preferably black, but I'll take what I can get, showing the whole "face"- especially the grille.
Thanks in advance.
-Rob


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I want to say there were only 2 sport quattro's made in black. Dahlback Racing owns one of them.
google images yields this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


























_Modified by Fox-N-It at 5:03 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks. I think Dialynx may have done a few in black.
I thank you for those. It would be great if I could find one straight-on, lower down than in the last one (camera at grille level).


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (teach2)*

Still looking....I might have to go to the storage facility to take some pictures of my black Sport..








Here's what I have for now...








Yes, it's not a street car, but the grille is at eye level..


















_Modified by Sepp at 6:38 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

tis the best I can do!









and j-large..










_Modified by Sepp at 6:56 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks, Sepp!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Found this while looking for info on sport quattro seats...
The article it came from 
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Hey guys - I think you know what you're looking for







Give this a try:
http://www.swisscarsightings.c...3.jpg
For those of you who wanted more than just the front end shot - theres a couple of nice ones there (forgive the photos of the horrid quattro with the RS2 grilles)
http://www.swisscarsightings.c....html


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Picture Request: Sport Q Nose, head-on, (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_straight-on pictures of a Sport Q, preferably black

You know only two were done in black?
Oh well...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Picture Request: Sport Q Nose, head-on, (WAUOla)*

Whoa.....!!!! What's this??? a single wiper????
Prototype???
Nice shot.

_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
You know only two were done in black?
Oh well...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Picture Request: Sport Q Nose, head-on, (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Whoa.....!!!! What's this??? a single wiper????
Prototype???
Nice shot.

IN-NU 68 is the 1983 Sport quattro release-vehicle of Audi, also distinct by
the black paint on the bootlid (you'll find more pictures amongs my '83
mag articles on page 2 and/or 3).


_Modified by WAUOla at 1:23 PM 3-4-2009_


----------

